# uhhgg.. i hate my neighbors



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

ok.. so the other day my neighbor was out doing yard work in the backyard .. he was weed eating along the fence and my dogs hate the weed eater, so Dre kinda headbutts the fence trying to go after it.. well that knocked a fence board loose and Diesel went through to see what was going on.. at this point i had heard Daisy's bark so i went to check it out, by that point Diesel had already made his way back because nothing interested him over there.. the neighbor was like "the dark one came through and was acting aggressive towards me, barking and such.. etc." so i'm like "really, i've never heard him bark and anything.. not even another dog.." so i go to play pool league and come home to an animal control notice on my door.. i'm not happy about this.. he's lived here a few months and is the only neighbor to give me any trouble.. all the others have no problems w/ my dogs . ..

ok, so fast forward a couple days to today.. i get up to let the dogs out and i instantly see them at the fence.. so i'm like oh great, what now? i hear a whining sound from the backyard so i peek through the fence.. looks like he got himself a German Shepard pup.. im guessing to protect his yard from my killer Diesel pup.. its been outside i dont know how long, but i cant let the dogs out or they'll be glued to the fence ..

[/rant]


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

check all those boards  , Im lucky to only have 1 neighbor and they are semi related to me it turns out lol , cant imagine living with crazy neighbors and such. Did AC come back at all or will they be? or was it just a warning? its too bad you couldnt have worked it out with him when the problem happened might have been able to avoid that. Is the fence very high? our neighbors have dogs and they all act aggressive to eachother but before our fence got fixed { built higher and stronger lol} they did get into eachothers yards and luckly all got along , I went out to her dogs in my yard and she had mine in hers I guess the grass is greener on the other side. But now when they cry at the fence and carry on we use the hose { however now they know so all we have to do is walk out and say there names and they all scatter} hopefully with a few corrections your dogs will leave that fence line alone.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

water hose would work, but i'd have to stay out there.. they love it and it would take their attention away from the pup

i have a feeling this guy is just gonna leave the dog in the backyard all the time.. he's a fat lazy pr#$k.. cant even keep up his own yard, his weeds and crap spread to mine


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh see mine hate water lol , I guess that wouldnt work then. You cant complain about the lawn ? we can up here since long grass and unraked laws with fruit and leaves rotting can attract rats its a health hazard and people get fined if they dont keep it up. id just make sure that fence line is very secure about all you can do , if his dog is out all the time and casuing problems barking, ect or not being cared for id complain on him, just gotta make sure your up to par on everythign so he cant turn around and do the same , sometimes it can just make situations worse So I guess you gotta weigh your options


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

what really makes me heated is that he exaggerated his story to make my dogs sound like vicious killers
ous


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its typical though isnt it. Hopefully things will change and he may be open to litening to what you have to say and maybe come around to the dogs, but most likely just avoiding situations with him is gonna be the answer some people just dont want to listen and they become drama queens over the smallest things. maybe he will be returned the favor when his dog is bigger. karmas a ______.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

exactly .. he can only hope his dog doesnt make it to my side of the fence.. because, well 3 > 1


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like he's been sipping a little too much dumb sauce... I LOVE my neighbors dogs just not my neighbors really, they have the sweetest little pittie & ridgeback. Though she is very DA & they just leave the dogs out back to their own doing ...

I don't wanna kife your story but I feel your pain... But I'll brief this, I was on the phone last night with my hubby when all a sudden I hear CANDRA! CANDRA! not an excuse me or nothin'... He then 'tells' me, doesn't ask, that he wants to make sure I'm home Friday because he's going to mow & will need my gates unlocked so he can cut across my fenced in yard so he can mow behind his fence. There is a canal behind our yards & about 6feet wide of mowing area of city property if you so choose...Because we had the brains to put a gate on the backside of our fence. >.< I'm just thinking to myself how arrogant & rude. It'd be one thing if you properly asked it's another to tell me what your going to do on my hard earned property. blech  I'm going to straight out tell him no because it's a liability...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Sounds like he's been sipping a little too much dumb sauce... I LOVE my neighbors dogs just not my neighbors really, they have the sweetest little pittie & ridgeback. Though she is very DA & they just leave the dogs out back to their own doing ...
> 
> I don't wanna kife your story but I feel your pain... But I'll brief this, I was on the phone last night with my hubby when all a sudden I hear CANDRA! CANDRA! not an excuse me or nothin'... He then 'tells' me, doesn't ask, that he wants to make sure I'm home Friday because he's going to mow & will need my gates unlocked so he can cut across my fenced in yard so he can mow behind his fence. There is a canal behind our yards & about 6feet wide of mowing area of city property if you so choose...Because we had the brains to put a gate on the backside of our fence. >.< I'm just thinking to myself how arrogant & rude. It'd be one thing if you properly asked it's another to tell me what your going to do on my hard earned property. blech  I'm going to straight out tell him no because it's a liability...


just tell him no. no liability about it. it's your yard and he is the dope that had a fence put up and didn't have the sense to put a gate in so he can get to all of his property.

and to ceelint, watch this neighbor closely! if he neglects the pup or it acts "vicious" i would call AC back on him! butthole....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thats horrible! Sorry, neighbors suck sometimes, and he is new! lame! Just I want to say I have never head it called weed eating before. lol that took me a minute to stop picturing your neighbor eating weeds hahaha


----------

